# Mini Herf 4the Detroit Crew!!!!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

A few of us are getting together at the Smokers Outlet in Roseville this friday.:ss

*All are welcome*

*Place*: Smokers Outlet
*Time*: 4:00pm until close 8:00pm (I might be there before that)
*Reason*: Because I need somewhere to go, 1week vacation and no where to go

PS: I got a BIG BOMB for someone that day. You pick the wrong person to trade with:gn:mn:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I will probably be there :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

booo i get out at 5ish (sometimes 6ish depending on what project im working on) so add drive time + shower i wouldn't be there till 6:30/7ish.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :chk


Stop that were going to see each other next month:tu as a mater of fact u get to see me in my jammies:chk



Mark THS said:


> I will probably be there :tu


Cool c u there i got some more bands for ya:tu



CigarMonkel said:


> booo i get out at 5ish (sometimes 6ish depending on what project im working on) so add drive time + shower i wouldn't be there till 6:30/7ish.


Man leave work early, ship the shower and speed all the way here, if the Police stop you tell them your meeting me and take right off. Im sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Stop that were going to see each other next month:tu as a mater of fact u get to *see me in my jammies*:chk
> 
> Cool c u there i got some more bands for ya:tu
> 
> Man leave work early, ship the shower and speed all the way here, if the Police stop you tell them your meeting me and take right off. Im sure you'll be fine.


:bn:bn:bn:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> as a mater of fact u get to see me in my jammies:chk


What happens in Southern Ontario.......stays in Southern Ontario?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

...or is it, "What happens in Southern Ontario haunts Dave for the remainder of his life"?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

If everything goes as planned I'll be there. Haven't seen you guys in awhile so I gotta get my but there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> What happens in Southern Ontario.......stays in Southern Ontario?






Mark THS said:


> ...or is it, "What happens in Southern Ontario haunts Dave for the remainder of his life"?






smokehouse said:


> If everything goes as planned I'll be there. Haven't seen you guys in awhile so I gotta get my but there.


See even he want to bring he butt to us Mark

It will be nice to see ya SmokeMan. Man it's been awhile. MGM Herf


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

PS: I got a BIG BOMB for someone that day. You pick the wrong person to trade with:gn:mn:chk[/quote]
I'll be there. A little afeered, but I'll be there.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man it's been awhile. MGM Herf


No I missed out on that one. Im sorry I did after I read how much of a good time you all had.

The last time was at the Rhino when we had that rain storm in the basement.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> PS: I got a BIG BOMB for someone that day. You pick the wrong person to trade with:gn:mn:chk


I'll be there. A little afeered, but I'll be there.[/QUOTE]

Hey here's the sucker (ooppss) I mean the Birthday Boy:bl Glad ya can make it to our lil sit down. So how old r u now like 80+

j/k Happy birthday man,:bl:bl we will smoke something special this friday for your birthday. (c i didnt forget)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Who all is going to be there?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Who all is going to be there?


Me, isnt that enough Who else do u need Mark Ok chip said he might come. Other then that just us old fellas. Shhhh the birthday boy will be there as well:bl


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I think there is a chance that I can make it out to this one. It's about time I made it down to a Detroit herf.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Sadly I wont be able to attend this one, although I'll be one man herfing out here :tu

Maybe I'll call one of you bastages to get the low down


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea! day off and a herf to boot :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cool looks like a few of the fellas are coming. Nothing big I might spring for a pizza & wings so we'll have a bit to eat. Other then that it will be just friends chilling. 1


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Cool looks like a few of the fellas are coming. Nothing big I might spring for a pizza & wings so we'll have a bit to eat. Other then that it will be just friends chilling. 1


What more could ya ask for. :tu

Chip you better come. Love your stories and of course your knowledge of cigars.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

I should be able to swing by for awhile, i haven't had a cigar since the Feb. 2nd Herf. I know i do need one, i found out last week that the wife and I are having a boy, so i think that occasion deserves a celebratory smoke on my part. I'll try to be there around 4pm if you are planning on being there early Booker. Or if any body else will be making an early appearance? Lemme know, and hopefully it's on! I miss you guys...LOL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I miss you guys...LOL


Tears R running down my face, I feel the love (;


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tears R running down my face, I feel the love (;


I've got a warm fuzzy...

And i spoke to Wifey, it's a go, i'm a herfing on Friday. Am i to expect anyone there at 4pm, or what is a good tim eto show up? I'm off work by 4pm, just lemme know fellers. I can go straight to the outlet, or go home for a bit first.

Jason


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> Chip you better come. Love your stories and of course your knowledge of
> cigars.


And of course all you other guys I have met and have not met.

I miss you guys too.:ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I think I'll be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on showing up?


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Seems like there's gonna be a bunch good guys at the "Outlet" tomorrow.

I think I better stop by and dirty things up a bit. :ss


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

357 said:


> I think I'll be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on showing up?


Hopefully around 6:30 for me if not sooner.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

OK sounds good. I should be there at, or just after, 6:00. It'll be good to meet some new faces, and see the ones I know again.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tears R running down my face, I feel the love (;


Booker you should put a smile on your face and start singing

A HERFING WE WILL GO,A HERFING WE WILL GO HI HO A HERFING WE WILL GO!!
one more day to go:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lil Bump4those that haven't seen this.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Won't be able to make it...I'm opening the new store at Partridge Creek tomorrow. Have fun guys!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Won't be able to make it...I'm opening the new store at Partridge Creek tomorrow. Have fun guys!


Damn you!!! Oh well, i'll have to get with you this weekend hopefully about that couch and grill.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> I think I'll be able to make it. What time is everyone planning on showing up?


I might be there around 12noon then again around 4p. hell I might just stay, catch a nap on the couch until u guys get there



smokehouse said:


> I miss you guys too.:ss


I going to start calling our herfs "The Love Herfs"



Dirty Dee said:


> Seems like there's gonna be a bunch good guys at the "Outlet" tomorrow.
> 
> I think I better stop by and dirty things up a bit. :ss


Yep it aint no herf until the DirtMan is there.



sailchaser said:


> Booker you should put a smile on your face and start singing
> 
> A HERFING WE WILL GO,A HERFING WE WILL GO HI HO A HERFING WE WILL GO!!
> one more day to go:tu


U got it tomorrow I will sing that song while doing the chicken dange:chk



White97Jimmy said:


> Won't be able to make it...I'm opening the new store at Partridge Creek tomorrow. Have fun guys!


Next time james, we'll take a puff at the same time for you.:ss:ss:ss

*PS: Did I say the Birthday Boy was going to be there*:bl:bl


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Still not sure, might be on niece duty tomorrow. If I'm free I will try to get down around 3-4pm.

Hope it works out, crossing my fingers.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Let me be the first to say

It's Herf Day In The
Motor City!!!!!!
A little Bump for the Thread


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Let me be the first to say
> 
> It's Herf Day In The
> Motor City!!!!!!
> A little Bump for the Thread


Damn old man, shouldn't you be in bed? I thought it was dinner at 4pm, and bed by 5:30pm for the elderly...i mean older crowd....tehehe


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Damn old man, shouldn't you be in bed? I thought it was dinner at 4pm, and bed by 5:30pm for the elderly...i mean older crowd....tehehe


Man yall rough. if I remember correctly isn't he bigger then u???


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man yall rough. if I remember correctly isn't he bigger then u???


MMMMMMMmmmmm could be. But i have youth on my side, i should be able to poke him with a stick, and outrun him. That, or swap out sleeping pills in place of his vitamins.....Tehehe

.
.
.
.
.
Who am i kidding, damn i feel older by the day, and it will really hit me in August when i turn 30, then in September when my first son is born. Time to get in better shape so i can try to keep up with the kid.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Won't make this one. Will be watching my niece this evening. I can leave my 6-6:30 but by the time I drive about 2 hours most of it will be done.

Next one


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm heading up at 4...who will be there early?

Will Booker be there at 4pm 'you and me time' or 4pm 'booker time'?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I'm heading up at 4...who will be there early?
> 
> Will Booker be there at 4pm 'you and me time' or 4pm 'booker time'?


First of..hehe

Second, i am planning on getting there about 4pm, i have to head home to shower and let the dogs out for awhile, but i am shooting for an approx. 4pm Herf time. I'll see you there brother. I might have some bands for you if i didn't accidentally pack them already. I'll check when i get home. Haven't seen you in awhile man, looking forward to a night..or..an evening out with the crew.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I'm heading up at 4...who will be there early?
> 
> Will Booker be there at 4pm 'you and me time' or 4pm 'booker time'? *I got money on Booker time*





ZYA_LTR said:


> First of..hehe
> 
> Second, i am planning on getting there about 4pm, i have to head home to shower and let the dogs out for awhile, but i am shooting for an approx. 4pm Herf time. I'll see you there brother. I might have some bands for you if i didn't accidentally pack them already. I'll check when i get home. Haven't seen you in awhile man, looking forward to a night..or..an evening out with the crew.


You guys suck getting there that early. I have to pick the kids up from school at 3:50 then wait for the wife to get home at 5:00. I will head out shortly after she arrives.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I will be there.
Probably early, running some errands first.....seems like I have to send a box of cigars off....how did that happen????


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

chip said:


> I will be there.
> Probably early, running some errands first.....seems like I have to send a box of cigars off....how did that happen????


Uh oh, Chips' gonna hurt somebody.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

On a side note, i have a few empty cigar boxes that i have sitting on the floor in the office, i'll bring them to the Herf in case anyone needs them for storing singles in there coolador...Just ask me about them, i'm gonna leave them in the car.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> You guys suck getting there that early. I have to pick the kids up from school at 3:50 then wait for the wife to get home at 5:00. I will head out shortly after she arrives.


I'm just lucky that it's my short day, so i'm just killing time till i'm outta here at 3pm, then home to play with the dogs, grab a bite to eat, since i still have no nicotine tolerance, and require a full stomach. That, and i haven't enjoyed/smoked a cigar since the Feb. 2nd Herf.......Been way busy with other issues, and too damn cold outside till now.

Me


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I'm just lucky that it's my short day, so i'm just killing time till i'm outta here at 3pm, then home to play with the dogs, grab a bite to eat, since i still have no nicotine tolerance, and require a full stomach. That, and i haven't enjoyed/smoked a cigar since the Feb. 2nd Herf.......Been way busy with other issues, and too damn cold outside till now.
> 
> Me


Cold? hah You are simply growing weak. :ss

Have fun guys, I'll be lighting one up here shortly...


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Cold? hah You are simply growing weak. :ss
> 
> Have fun guys, I'll be lighting one up here shortly...


Hey bud, i seem to remember standing right next to you in the cold at our smoke and herf, and maybe i am growing weak in my old age....Hell, 30 is coming up really soon, and we all know it's all downhill from there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The hell with yall that said Booker Time ( your right tho) I'm picking my daughter up from the hair dressethen drop her off at her moms house. get some gas for the weekend then I headed to he crib for the birthday boy cigars then to the shop. so lets say I should be there sometime before they close (;


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok I made it b4 5p not to bad. Time4a smoke with the fellas & of course Chip was here 1st...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Were headed to Sail house 4 burger smokes & port (; if any1is coming hit me on the hip or pm me4my cell..


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

I think there's a herf in the backyard! :tu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> I think there's a herf in the backyard! :tu


This is booker and yes it is a herf in your backkyark:ss:ss Please dont tell leslie I was here, im at the pool hall shooting pool with chip and mo

PS note chip is here with us and not on friday nite skype we are blessed LOL


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Booker thanks for the call from the pool hall I didn't realize the were people smoking in my own backyard :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

'Chaser, thanks for hosting us so graciously this evening.:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> 'Chaser, thanks for hosting us so graciously this evening.:tu


Had to start the summer off Right with the BOTL :tu
My side still hurts from :r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, chaser...you is a jellybean and a skooler...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

and Mark is the center of all the attention!


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for hosting sailchaser. Good food, good drink, good cigars and mostly good people makes for a great night.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey fellas it seems all went well at the after party herf with sailchaser. He is truly a great BOTL to throw that together in such short notice. I wish I could've hung out with you there. Oh well, maybe another time.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Had a great time last night. It was great meeting some new faces and seeing some old. Sailchaser thanks for having us.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> *Booker thanks for the call from the pool hall *I didn't realize the were people smoking in my own backyard :tu


The pool hall was great Im not sure who that was in your backyard I wish u guys would have invited me. maybe next time:tu



White97Jimmy said:


> and Mark is the center of all the attention!


Hey Mark:r:r:r:r:r U know what im talking about:bn:bn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Mark:r:r:r:r:r U know what im talking about:bn:bn


:fu:fu:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :fu:fu:fu


:rOnly if every1else knew what we were talking about:r calling Maurice calling Maurice:mn:mn

PS: Mark im glad to see you made it home safe I could have swore I saw a car following you when u left last nite:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rOnly if every1else knew what we were talking about:r calling Maurice calling Maurice:mn:mn
> 
> PS: Mark im glad to see you made it home safe I could have swore I saw a car following you when u left last nite:r


I though I saw it to:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Had a good time, and it was great to see evryone again, and to meet the new guys. I survived the night, so tell Sanch that i'm slowly building up a tolerance....I downed 3 last night, woohoo, and one was even a real nice treat from Chip, which i totally survived. 

Sorry Sancho nothing special to see, we'll have to hurry up and plan the next Shoot-n-Herf soon!!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

'Chaser,

Thanks so much for the invite to your backyard herf. I appreciate the hospitality. Sorry I had to leave a little early. I was great meeting you, Mark, Booker, DetroitPHA357, ZYA, and smokehouse, It was good to see Cab28, Chip, Dirty Dee, and White97Jimmy again. I apologize if I forgot to mention anyone else who was there. 

I too live very close to the Roseville Outlet. I'd be more then happy to host the next "after herf". I really enjoyed the conversation and the cigars. I can't wait till next time. We may have to get out to do some skeet/trap shooting this summer. Shoot & Herf!!

Mike


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Had to start the summer off Right with the BOTL :tu
> My side still hurts from :r


Chris I checked on Mark. he's ok (;


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Chris I checked on Mark. he's ok (;


Thanks Booker I thought he might have got detoured on the way home If you know what I mean

How is, Mo doing you you know he :r a more than few times? did he get brusied up you know that driveway is tough stuff:chk:chk
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151591


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a sidenote; After my trade with booker and recieving Gnukfu's end of the newbie trade I had to purchase a cooler. White Jimmy and Chip are also responsible. Dirty Dee and Sailchaser as well. Thank you all again.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm still laughing about last night. :r

"MS" :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> Just a sidenote; After my trade with booker and recieving Gnukfu's end of the newbie trade I had to purchase a cooler. White Jimmy and Chip are also responsible. Dirty Dee and Sailchaser as well. Thank you all again.


your more then welcome..


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

cab28 said:


> Just a sidenote; After my trade with booker and recieving Gnukfu's end of the newbie trade I had to purchase a cooler. White Jimmy and Chip are also responsible. Dirty Dee and Sailchaser as well. Thank you all again.


Your part of the crew now enjoy the slide with us:ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Had a good time, and it was great to see evryone again, and to meet the new guys. I survived the night, so tell Sanch that i'm slowly building up a tolerance....I downed 3 last night, woohoo, and one was even a real nice treat from Chip, which i totally survived.
> 
> Sorry Sancho nothing special to see, we'll have to hurry up and plan the next Shoot-n-Herf soon!!


Yes Sir! To bad, I still fondly remember you going green all those herfs back from the boli :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh snap!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap!!!!! looks like I missed something great or funny!:r:r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

\\Thread Jack On

Hey Detroit Crew!
Not to threadjack..... But I am.....

What are y'all doing This Sunday afternoon/evening?

Nuther mini herf?

I'm flying in early afternoon and will be at Marriott Dearborn Inn Hotel, Dearborn, MI by the Ford Proving Grounds.
I don't think I'll have wheels outside cabs and hotel limo.

Shoot me a PM if anyone is interested.

//jack off


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> \\Thread Jack On
> 
> Hey Detroit Crew!
> Not to threadjack..... But I am.....
> ...


Hey a out of town guess. I don't know what I'm doing but my daddy taught me how to treat out of town guess so now matter what (other recall back to work & the world end) we can find something to do. if u don't have wheels I'm sure something can be worked out (; PM sent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> \\Thread Jack On
> 
> Hey Detroit Crew!
> Not to threadjack..... But I am.....
> ...


 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey a out of town guess. I don't know what I'm doing but my daddy taught me how to treat out of town guess so now matter what (other recall back to work & the world end) we can find something to do. if u don't have wheels I'm sure something can be worked out (; PM sent.


Check out this thread yall!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> //jack off


:r Yeah, you'll fit right in with this crew


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :r Yeah, you'll fit right in with this crew


Hey Mark can see if it's ok to come to this herf. I know it's back to back and some1might get upset but we would like for you to come.

Ps. This is what im doing right now:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:rstill:r:r:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Mark can see if it's ok to come to this herf. I know it's back to back and some1might get upset but we would like for you to come.
> 
> Ps. This is what im doing right now:r:r:rstill:r:r:r:r


:fu:fu:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Crap!!!!! looks like I missed something great or funny!:r:r


U had to be there.:r:r:rAsk Mark:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356
> 
> Check out this thread yall!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356


*Just so it could be on the top of the page.* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :fu:fu:fu


Mark? the man involved with the kick ass poker table and cigar room?

You must come. We can get over that whole St. Louis Cards/Detroit Tigers thing from a couple of years ago. We were some lucky sumsabitches, I'll be the first to admit.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Mark? the man involved with the kick ass poker table and cigar room?
> 
> You must come. We can get over that whole St. Louis Cards/Detroit Tigers thing from a couple of years ago. We were some lucky sumsabitches, I'll be the first to admit.


Apparently my reputation precedes me in many different ways :r

Unfortunately I will be in Boston this weekend, but I will do my best to make sure a good crew it out there to show you a good time


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Apparently my reputation precedes me in many different ways :r
> 
> Unfortunately I will be in Boston this weekend, but I will do my best to make sure a good crew it out there to show you a good time


Oh yeah... I CAN read.

I'll be back for a week in June. June 16-20 to be exact.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Oh yeah... I CAN read.
> 
> I'll be back for a week in June. June 16-20 to be exact.


We will DEFINITELY herf then.

I will be leaving town for good in late June, so hopefully we can get a nice size herf for that week


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Apparently *my reputation precedes me in many different ways *:r


After last Saturday in more way then you know


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I don't think I'll have wheels outside cabs and hotel limo.


Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT let Booker drive you around! (Unless you want to go Mach 7 on I-94 or get stuck in the mud!)


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT let Booker drive you around! (Unless you want to go Mach 7 on I-94 or get stuck in the mud!)


:r:r:r

That's some funny shit there!

Anyone up for pictures of Stu in a helmet?:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> *Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT let Booker drive you around*! (Unless you want to go Mach 7 on I-94 or get stuck in the mud!)


Hey hey now, he's a new guest and havent drove with me yet so dont scare him. (i'll do that later)



St. Lou Stu said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> *That's some funny shit there!*
> 
> Anyone up for pictures of Stu in a helmet?:r


Oh is it (canceling the herf)
*
Ps. Hey yall lets post on the other thread so the others can keep up with whats going on pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee... * http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152356 Just trying to keep things central


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

You guys still on?:cb


----------

